
Shortcuts for Writing Beautiful Tech Docs Fast - TheRoccoB
https://www.gliffy.com/blog/2017/05/12/shortcuts-for-writing-technical-docs-in-30m-or-less/
======
rockybalsamo
Fantastic!!!

